# Throwout bearing?



## evilzyme (May 14, 2010)

Hey gents,
I've done some searching and still can't find any topics on throwout bearing problems so i'll just go ahead and hope for some help on this one. Recently my 2006 GTO started ticking while idling and is rpm-dependent as I speed up. It will speed up once i'm in gear and start moving and calm down once I disengage the clutch and rpm's drop. I'm starting to think the throwout bearing is about or is already done-in, would this be causing the problem? I've called about this and i've gotten that if i'm not feeling anything in the pedal its unlikely that its the throwout bearing? I'm not really sure here guys, and I could use some help... I really would like to get this fixed by the end of the weekend Thanks in advance.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You may not feel anything through the pedal, as this is a hydraulic set up on these cars. Sounds like you may be on to something with the bearing, but it's probably not going to fly apart. How many miles are on the car?


----------



## evilzyme (May 14, 2010)

Just hit 27,000. The sound came after I was driving back from Charleston, SC back to Jacksonville, NC.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

evilzyme said:


> Hey gents,
> I've done some searching and still can't find any topics on throwout bearing problems so i'll just go ahead and hope for some help on this one. Recently my 2006 GTO started ticking while idling and is rpm-dependent as I speed up. It will speed up once i'm in gear and start moving and calm down once I disengage the clutch and rpm's drop. I'm starting to think the throwout bearing is about or is already done-in, would this be causing the problem? I've called about this and i've gotten that if i'm not feeling anything in the pedal its unlikely that its the throwout bearing? I'm not really sure here guys, and I could use some help... I really would like to get this fixed by the end of the weekend Thanks in advance.


 If it will make this noise just sitting parked and rev`ing, it could be a belt issue too, or perhaps a tensioner. Try to remove the belt and see if the noise is still there. Of course don't run the engine very long with the belt off.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong because I don't understand how it all works, but if a throwout bearing goes bad, won't the trans rattle when the clutch is engaged(clutch pedal released) and stop rattling when the clutch dis-engages(pltch pedal pushed down)?

If it is ticking or whatever based on RPMs, I wouldn't think a throwout bearing would be ths issue. Atleast that would be the last thing I would think of.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Because the throw out bearing action is hydraulic when you let your foot off the peddle the throw out bearing does not come completely off the pressure plate like a mechanical linkage does. So the throw out bearing is spinning all the time. If it drys out or starts making noise with the clutch out, pushing the clutch in could make the noise go away as the bearing is under a side load. Similar to how a bad front wheel bearing will make noise driving, but the noise can go away while cornering.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotcha. Speaking of wheel bearings. Even though the GM replacement is $470 it is worth every penny. I'm on my 3rd warrenty reaplacement of the el chepo $100 one. It squeaks horribleyl. I took my breaks off twice thinking maybe I didn't grease the slid pins, or caliper mounting bracket where the pads touch it and the back fo the pads where it touch teh caliper. Nothing is fixing it. Steering in perfect, no play in the wheel when it is jacked. Stupid crappy Chinese workmanship.


----------



## tadelliott (Aug 26, 2016)

i have a 2004 gto that my clutch is acting up also. i have pressure in the clutch it just wont go into 1st or any other gear. i push in the clutch and it wont engage the pressure plate or anything. its not leaking any fluid from the hydrolics. i just replaced the clutch and secondary slave cylinder a 1 1/2 years ago. so is it my pressure bearing or something simpler


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

tadelliott said:


> i have a 2004 gto that my clutch is acting up also. i have pressure in the clutch it just wont go into 1st or any other gear. i push in the clutch and it wont engage the pressure plate or anything. its not leaking any fluid from the hydrolics. i just replaced the clutch and secondary slave cylinder a 1 1/2 years ago. so is it my pressure bearing or something simpler


How many miles on the car? Stock master cylinder? 

Who installed the last clutch/slave unit?

How's the fluid for the clutch look? What type of fluid are you using? 

How long has it been doing this? Was it a gradual change over time or one day it just stopped going into gear? When the car is off can you get it into gear? 

Need more information so people on here can accurately help your situation


----------



## tadelliott (Aug 26, 2016)

GTO44 said:


> How many miles on the car? Stock master cylinder?
> 
> Who installed the last clutch/slave unit?
> 
> ...


there is a 149,000 miles on it it has a stock master cylinder on it! it was a certified mechanic in persha iowa that installed my clutch and slave cylinder.the fluid id a dark black and im using dot 4 brake fluid and i was driving went to shift and i heard a ping like noise and it was out all of a sudden


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Change out the fluid ASAP by bleeding it all through the bleeder valve. DO NOT USE synthetic. I use Valvoline 3-4 and there are others. It's a messy pain and may convince you that adding a remote bleeder is the best thing you've ever done.  I fluch every oil change. That black stuff is clutch dust and is abrassive on the dealing areas of the slave. After a thorough flush put the car in first gear on a flat surface, foot off the brakes with the clutch pedal fully depressed. Rev the engine a few times and see if you feel any movement of the car


----------



## tadelliott (Aug 26, 2016)

and yes it goes into the gears when off


----------

